#ubuntu-ro 2011-08-24
<Danny> salut
<Danny> Salut
<Danny> salut
<nkn> salut
<Danny> salut nkn
<Danny> stii vre-o versiune de Ubuntu ce merge pe calculatoare foarte vechi?
<nkn> incearca lubuntu sau xubuntu
<nkn> lubuntu daca e foarte vechi
<nkn> xubuntu foloseste un pic mai multe resurse ca lubuntu
<Danny> am incercat dar... ...crash aproape de terminarea instalarii
<Danny> Xubuntu merge, dar greu
<nkn> incearca puppy linux
<Danny> @nkn ...ce sa fac cu lubuntu crash?
<Danny> cd verificat... ...e ok
<nkn> cand iti da crash
<Danny> aproape de terminarea instalarii
<Danny> pana acolo totul e ok
<Danny> merge ok pana spre 75-80% cand apare pe ecran"installer crashed"
<nkn> si nu zice altceva? nu arata unde a fost eroarea?
<romeoava> salut
<romeoava> nu reusesc sa inslalez  cu oneric-desktop-amd64.iso
<romeoava> am reusit sa instalez cu "ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd.iso" dar nu si cu omeric. Nu stiu de ce?
<romeoava> vreau sa incerc oneric , 11.10
<nkn> de ce nu reusesti? care e problema? nu uita ca totusi e alpha
<romeoava> de ce nu reusesc sa deschid cu live cd oneric-desktop-amd64
<romeoava> incerc "install/live DVD de aici "http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/" Acesta are 1.5 GB. Sau sa incerc "alternate install CD"?
<romeoava> nu ma avut probleme cu 11.04
<nkn> incearca si i386, nu uita ca este alfa..sunt o gramada de probleme
<romeoava> sa ma joc pe Live, dar am avut probleme la instalare. Se oprea la finalul instalarii la inregistrare fisiere, documente
<romeoava> vreau sa incerc noul kermel 3
<romeoava> nu mai am rabdare pana la release
<nkn> nu trebuie sa ai 11.10 ca sa folosesti kernel 3.0
<romeoava> pt 11.04 merge si i386 si amd64
<romeoava> doar ca nu mi-a instalat pana la capat, nus de ce
<romeoava> ma tem ca nu o sa-mi vada wirelessul
<romeoava> am avut Linux mint 11 si acolo nu-mi vedea wireless0ul tot timpul
<romeoava> doar dupa ce conectam firul
<romeoava> am procesor AMD Turion 64x2
<romeoava> miam downloadat acum un "Alternate install CD" de 1,5 GB si incerc sa-l instalez
<romeoava> si de rezerva imi fac si un ubuntu 11.04
<nkn> daca tot vrei doar sa testezi kernel 3.0 instaleaza-l, nu trebuie o anumita versiune de ubuntu. uitete pe http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ in josul paginii sau pe forum http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=14393 http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=14366
<nkn> asa cum am zis, este alfa deci trebuie sa te astepti la o gramada de probleme
<romeoava> dar eu acum asunt pe Joli Os (Jolicloud)
<romeoava> atunci mai bine sa imi pun 11.04
<romeoava> si mai astept
<nkn> poti instala si pe joli os, apesi alt+f2 si folosesti terminalul
<romeoava> am un laptop Acer Aspire 5050 si am nevoie de Wireless
<romeoava> as vrea sa trec pe ubuntu
<romeoava> nu pot folosii camra web incorporata
<romeoava> si nici pe Skype nu-mi merge
<romeoava> de aceea ma gandeamlakernel3
<nkn> http://v3n3rix.blogspot.com/2011/07/fix-gscpa-webcam-in-skype.html
<nkn> aia pentru skype si poti sa te uiti pe link-urile scrise mai sus pentru a instala kernelul 3.0
<romeoava> am incercat gscpa si nu mi-a instalat
<romeoava> mai bine incerc ubuntu 11.04 
<romeoava> chiar si acumamaisunt probleme in11.10?
<nkn> daca e alfa......logic
<nkn> in mint ai si un program de instalat drivere de windoz pentru wireless "gksu /usr/sbin/ndisgtk"
<romeoava> Atunci instalez 11.04 si apoi incerc un kernel 3. Ce ziceti?
<romeoava> nu vreau sa mai aud de windos, scuze
<nkn> poti sa instalezi si 10.04 sau 10.10 si sa instalezi kernel 3.0. eu am folosit mult timp mint 10 cu kernel 3.0 si nu am avut probleme
<romeoava> ok
<romeoava> am un cd de mint
<romeoava> mint 11 Katya, dar nu-mi vedea wireless-ul
<nkn> poti sa te duci la administration in meniu si ai acolo jos de tot program pentru wireless sa instaleze driver
<romeoava> ok
<romeoava> un kernel 3 rezolva problemele cu Wireless-ul si cu web cam-ul?
<romeoava> camera se deschide in Cheese dar se vede necar si cu fundal inrosit
<nkn> un kernel mai nou poate rezolva probleme cu drivere
<romeoava> Este greu de schimbat kernelul din terminal?
<nkn> daca ai o distributie bazata pe debian doar descarci fisierele deb si le instalezi cu "sudo dpkg -i numefisier.deb"
<romeoava> in lista de kernel, pe care il aleg? Pe ultimul "v3.1 din 23 august?
<romeoava> m-am uitat pe linkul cu explicatii din forum
<nkn> 3.1 e rc , deci nu e stabil. 3.0 sunt cele stabile
<romeoava> am inteles
<romeoava> pe forum "nbdmbr" spunea ca a durat 4 ore si ca trebuie pastrat si vechiul kernel pentru a u strica sistemul?
<nkn> daca citesti mai mult vei vedea ca gresise el cu ceva, ti-am dat 2 link-uri de pe forum, primu e cu tutorial facut de el pentru cei care au placa video nvidia si normal ca trebuie sa pastrezi si celalalt kernel care il ai, daca cel nou nu functioneaza cum trebuie
<nkn> schimbi pe kernelul mai vechi care l-ai folosit pana atunci
<romeoava> am placa ATI Radeon
<romeoava> inchid sa vad ce se intampla. Am un USB cu 11.10, unul cu 11.04 si un CD cu mint 11
#ubuntu-ro 2011-08-25
<romeoava> sal baieti
<romeoava> am revenit dupa o noapte de instalari
<romeoava> nu am reusit cu oneric
<romeoava> in final am ales
<romeoava> mint 11
<romeoava> vreau sa ii pun ultimul kernel
<romeoava> pentru a nu avea probleme cu printa, scannerul, webcamul, sunetul la casti, vudeoclipuri in youtube, ustream si tv-uri online
<romeoava> as fi bucuros daca m-ar asista cineva in acest demers
<romeoava> multumesc?
<romeoava> multumesc!
<romeoava> i-am dar update manager
<romeoava> nu stiu ce kernel am
<romeoava> mi-ampus pe 64 simergebine
<romeoava> nu-mi vede wirelessul pana nu il conectez cu fir
<romeoava> Salutare! Mi-am instalat mint 11 si nu-mi merge wireless-ul. Mi-a mers la inceput, apoi doarcand conectamfirul.Acumnici asa nu-l mai vede.
<romeoava> nu-mi merge Wireless-ul in Mint 11 la un laptop Acer Aspire 5050. Are cineva o solutie?
<nkn> ai incercat sa rulezi programul ala windoz wireless drivers? sau kernel 3.0?
<romeoava> da
<romeoava> insa imi cere sa-l ia dintr-un folder
<romeoava> si nu am asa ceva
<romeoava> nu poate sa-l gaseasca pe net, singur?
<romeoava> dar a mers la inceput, wirelessul
<romeoava> apoi la alt restart nu-l vedea, dar incepea sa functioneze dupa ce conectam firul
<romeoava> iar acum nu mai vede nici o conectiune wireless
<romeoava> daca ii schimbam kernelul rezolvam ceva?
<nkn> poti incerca, nu pierzi nimic
<romeoava> tu ai kernel 3, zici?
<romeoava> pe mint 10?
<nkn> am avut, da
<nkn> si nu am avut probleme cu el
<romeoava> ma asisti in proces, sa nu fac vreo stricaciune
<nkn> ce arhitectura ai instalat?
<romeoava> mint 11 Katya
<nkn> x86_64? sau i386?
<romeoava> 64
<nkn> ok
<nkn> descarci urmatoarele fisiere si le instalezi in aceeasi ordine in care le scriu eu aici, sunt pentru versiunea 3.0.0, exista si 3.0.1 3.0.2 3.0.3 dar incercam 3.0.0 iar dupa daca vrei si versiunile mai noi daca tot nu iti merge
<nkn> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.0-oneiric/linux-headers-3.0.0-0300_3.0.0-0300.201107220917_all.deb
<romeoava> ok
<nkn> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.0-oneiric/linux-headers-3.0.0-0300-generic_3.0.0-0300.201107220917_amd64.deb
<nkn> si
<nkn> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.0-oneiric/linux-image-3.0.0-0300-generic_3.0.0-0300.201107220917_amd64.deb
<nkn> le instalezi in ordinea in care am scris link-urile
<romeoava> o clipa sa le descarc
<nkn> linux_headers_.._all.deb  > linux_headers_.._amd64.deb  > linux_image_.._amd64.deb
<romeoava> asta scriu in Terminal?
<nkn> dai click pe fiecare si instaleaza-le pe rand in ordinea in care am zis
<romeoava> deci, se instaleaza singure doar cu dublu clik
<nkn> dupa ce ai instalat in ordinea aia dai restart si la grub alegi kernelul 3.0
<romeoava> si linia de mai sus cand o scriu?
<nkn> dai dublu click si mai ai de dat un click dau 2 pentru a instala
<nkn> aia nu o scri nicaieri, doar am scris in ce ordine sa le instalezi
<romeoava> aha
<romeoava> am instalat
<romeoava> dau restart la comp?
<romeoava> de unde aleg kernel 3?
<nkn> le-ai instalat in ordinea in care am zis?
<romeoava> dap
<nkn> dai restart si cand apare meniul de grub selectezi 3.0 dar e posibil sa intre direct in 3.0 fiind cel mai nou, daca nu arata meniul apasa in continuu pe shift
<romeoava> ok
<romeoava> gata! am revenit. mi-a intrat wireless-ul din prima secunda singur. a tinut minte si parola
<romeoava> ce sa mai verific acum?
<romeoava> pare la fel
<nkn> 3.0 suporta mai multe drivere
<romeoava> stiam eu ceva
<romeoava> ce facem acum?
<nkn> ai putea sa mai dai niste restart-uri sa te asiguri ca functioneaza
<romeoava> da, laasta m-am gandit si eu
<nkn> sa te asiguri ca nu a fost acum o data cu noroc
<romeoava> mai e ceva ce ar trebui sa verific?
<nkn> nu
<romeoava> da, :)
<romeoava> multumesc frumos!
<nkn> cu placere
<romeoava> ma duc sa vad imprimanta, scannerul si foarte important, Skype, webcam-ul, videoclip-uri...
<romeoava> Am revenit. Noul kernel 3 merge bine. Mi-a recunoscut imediat printa. Webcam-ul se deschide in Cheese dar de o calitate foarte slaba. Ca si in Joli OS. Ce mi-a placut este ca setarile de sunet la laptop merg din prima. Am verificat si castile si microfonul pe Skype. Cardul de la aparatul foto mi-a fost vazut. Mi-am conectat si Androidul si mi la vazut. Acum ma ocup de setarea scannerului. Ce frumos e sa functioneze totul de la simpla instalare. In conclu
<nkn> nu se poate scrie foarte mult pe irc :P deaia se foloseste pastebin sau se scriu mai multe mesaje :)
<romeoava> Wireless-ul se deschide singur in prima secunda dupa deschidere
<nkn> foarte bine
<romeoava> multumesc inca o data!
<nkn> cu placere
<romeoava> te rog frumos,ce distributie folosestiacum?
<nkn> arch linux
<romeoava> am auzit si eu despre. dar nu m-aminteresat prea mult despre cumarata si ce face
<nkn> e mai complicata pentru incepatori in comparatie cu derivate de ubuntu :)
<nkn> dar e frumos ca iti faci sistemul de operare asa cum vrei de la bun inceput, doar programele de care ai nevoie
<romeoava> imi place mint pentru ca e mai asezat, are logicain asezarea butonoanelor.
<romeoava> il recomand tuturor incepatorilor in linux
<nkn> mint e ca ubuntu doar ca are cateva programe schimbate, are si repozitory de la mint + cele de ubuntu si teme/sunete/lucruti de aspect schimbate
<nkn> bine, cam asa sunt toate derivatele de ubuntu
<nkn> linuxmint si zorinos sunt cele mai folosite dintre derivate din cate stiu eu
<loculinux> careva?
<nkn> nu :o
#ubuntu-ro 2011-08-26
<romeoava> caut sa inteleg diferenta dintre Linux Mint 11 Katya si Linux Mint 11 LXDE 
<romeoava> Um un prieten ce are un netbook mai vechi see you un dard disk de 5 GB si 500 Mb RAM
<romeoava> Un kubuntu ar si mai bun?
<nkn> lxde e facut pentru calculatoare mai vechi
<nkn> bine, nu e doar pentru calculatoare mai vechi, dar interfata folosita are nevoie de mult mai putine resurse ca gnome/kde/xfce
<nkn> kubuntu foloseste kde care are foarte multe efecte speciale lucru care face sa aiba nevoie de mai multe resurse
<nkn> informatii despre diferenta dintre ele gasesti pe http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals
<nkn> sau pe wikipedia pe http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_Window_System_desktop_environments
<nkn> pe acel netbook cel mai bine folosesti ceva ca lxde sau o distributie fara interfata doar cu decorator de ferestre
<romeoava> se pare ca un Linux Mint 11 LXDE RC este mai bun pentru masini mai vechi.
<romeoava> am convenit sa folosim toti cei 5 GB pentru OS si sa umble see you un hard disk extern dupa el. Are ceva portabil de 350GB sau cam asa ceva.
<romeoava> nu mi se deschid linkurile trimise mai sus
<romeoava> a, gata, s-au deschis
<nkn> poate folosi puppy linux instalat pe un stick usb si setat astfel incat mereu sa booteze dupa el si in felul asta are sistemul de operare pe stick si poate folosi cei 5gb pentru date
<romeoava> ok, sa vedem ce zice
<romeoava> foarte faine graficele si explicatia despre diferentele dintre GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE 
<romeoava> Am citit, foarte interesant. Propun un Linux Mint 11 LXDE in loc de Linux Mint Debian 201108 RC (Gnome and Xfce)
<Libertiny> Debian bug 201108 in doc-linux "doc-linux: What is the "extra" directory for?" [Wishlist,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/201108
<nkn> linuxmint DE e rolling release deci o sa ai mereu cele mai noi versiuni la programe si se poate intampla sa te trezesti ca nu mai merge ceva, etc
<nkn> nu e prea bun pentru incepatori daca nu stiu cum sa-si repare sistemul
<romeoava> Folosim tot hardul, de 5 GB pentru OS. Apoi ii punem un kermnel 3.0 pentru a fi sigur ca deschide orice program.
<romeoava> ok
<romeoava> El are nevoie de navigat pe net, de descarcat documente, chiar si video.
<romeoava> Atunci mergem pe Mint 11 KAtya. Eu sunt foarte multumit. Asta datorita kernelului 3.0
<romeoava> astazi mi-am setat scannerul, o multifunchionala Samsung see you care am avut mereu de furca. Chiar si see you Windoz 7
<nkn> e posibil ca lxde sa fie chiar prea mult pentru acel netbook
<romeoava> mi-a spus ca are un Linux pe el dar ca nu stie ce fel???
<nkn> de ce scrii mereu "see you" in loc de "cu" ? :P
<romeoava> imi apare automat
<romeoava> mi-am pus toate pluhinurile de pe Pidgin astazi
<nkn> daca nu stie ce, de unde stie ca are linux? :P
<romeoava> am vrut sa-l fac mai ceva decat yahoo! mess
<romeoava> saracutul de el, are doua compuri la care n-a mai umblat de mult, de frica sa nu strice ceva. Eu cred ca sunt windoz pline de virusi.
<romeoava> cand ma gandesc la mine, cum ma chinuiam si eu in windoz. mi se inchidea cand imi era lumea mai draga. cum instalam la drivere. De asta ma temeam cel mai mult la o reinstalare.
<romeoava> Dupa scurta mea experienta cuu Ubuntu (din 2008, pentru ca am avut mari probleme cuu componentele din Acer Aspire) as recomanda celor ce trec de la Windoz, incepatorilor, un Mint 11 cuu un kernel 3.0. 
<romeoava> Nu stiu despre celelalte OS-uri, dar Ubuntu devine din ce in ce mai usor de folosit.
<romeoava> daca-i punem un puppy linux ce crezi ca i-ar lipsi?
<nkn> puppy linux vine direct cu o gramada de programe, sa-l incerce si sa vada cum e
<nkn> are doar decorator de ferestre si toate programele sunt foarte mici care au nevoie de foarte putine resurse, daia e atat de mic
<romeoava> in video-ul trimis de tine cand a intrat pe youyube ca sa verifice, la full screen a vacut crush. Cred ca asta you- va placea prietenului meu.
<romeoava> nu ii va placea 
<romeoava> Mi se pare diferit/dificil afisarea programelor. Unele trebuiesc upgrade-ate manual. A ramane la un Linux Mint, chiar si unul mai vechi, dar see you un kernel 3.
<romeoava>  Este frustrant sa vrei sa deschizi un video, un PDF sau un PowerPoint si sa nu-ti mearga.
<nkn> se poate instala libreoffice/openoffice si toate programele de care ai nevoie, da mint e mai usor pentru incepatorii in linux dar puppylinux e mai bun daca vrei sa folosesti un calculator vechi
<romeoava> ok, vedem maine, sau cand mi-l aduce.
<nkn> poate folosi si archbang, care e archlinux cu multe programe preinstalate
<romeoava> ok, multumesc frumos!
<nkn> sau chunchbang care e debian cu openbox, asta ar fi mai folositor pentru ca foloseste fisiere deb ca si mint, deci ti-ar fi tie mai usor sa instalezi programe care le ai si in mint
<romeoava> ArchBang 2010 arata foarte bine, foloseste cromium 
<nkn> nu conteaza cu ce browser vine preinstalat ca poti instala tu ce vrei
<nkn> dar pentru archbang trebuie sa stii sa folosesti terminalul
<nkn> la fel si archlinux
<nkn> uitete si la crunchbang
<nkn> care e debian cu decoratorul de ferestre openbox
<romeoava> am-am obisnuit see you terminalul dar pentru prietenul peu va fi foarte dificil
<romeoava> trebuie sa scap de chestia asta cuu "see you"
<romeoava> mi-a aparut acustazi dupa ce am activat toate plugin-urile din Pidgin
<nkn> pai uitete in plugin-uri
<romeoava> ma uit
<romeoava> dar nu stiu care este responsabil
<romeoava> unele nu-mi sunt de folos
<nkn> de ce nu folosesti xchat pentru irc si pidgin doar pentru IM?
<romeoava> credeam ca isi ia zborul
<romeoava> nu am stiut
<romeoava> cu 
<romeoava> gata
<nkn> foloseste xchat, poti seta canale favorite si se conecteaza automat pe ele cand deschizi xchat
<romeoava> am gasit
<nkn> ok
<romeoava> cu
<romeoava> tu asa faci?
<romeoava> la mine in casa sunt mai multi pe Pidgin
<nkn> inainte foloseam xchat, da, e foarte bun
<romeoava> ar fi bine sa intru de pe altceva
<nkn> xchat e doar pentru irc, nu si im
<nkn> mint are preinstalat xchat si setat sa intre pe 2 canale de linuxmint, trebuie tu sa setezi sa te conectezi la freenode.net si sa dai join la #ubuntu-ro  si/sau #linuxmint-ro
<romicaava> gata
<romicaava> am intrat de pe xchat
#ubuntu-ro 2011-08-27
<Romeoava> nkn, notebook-ul este un Asus Eee PC 4G Surf. Se pare ca are 5 GB si 512 RAM. Am citit ca este instalat cu LINUX http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asus_Eee_PC
<Romeoava> Linux Xandos
<Romeoava> aici scrie ca are 4GB http://www.laptopmag.com/review/laptops/asus-eee-pc-4g-surf.aspx
<micutz> salutari 
<Romeoava> mai are un stick de 4 GB pe care putem instala un OS. 
<Romeoava> si un gard exterm portabil de 350 GB
<Romeoava> instalarea a ramas pentru maine dupa amiaza
<smp> pe USB 2.0 nu exceleaza la viteza
<Romeoava> si eu m-am gandit ca mai bine  e sa il instalam pe hard
<Romeoava> si probabil un linux pentru Asus eee, pentru a avea driverele incluse
<Romeoava> nu stiu despre Ununtu netbook edition
<Romeoava> daca s-ar potrivi
<smp> eu zic ca ar merge un Arch Linux
<Romeoava> prietenul mi-a spusca sistemuldeoperare se numeste doar Linux
<smp> prietenul nu prea cunoaste :)
<Romeoava> trebuie sa ne gandim la faptulca este incepator
<Romeoava> crdca ceide aAsus si-au facut o distributieusorde folosit
<vasi36> sall
<smp> salut
<vasi36> ma poate ajuta si pe mine cineva
<Romeoava> salut
<vasi36> vreau sa instalez driver video ati radeon pe ubuntu 11.04 si nu stiu cum sa procedez
<smp> numele placii ?
<vasi36> ati radeon xpress 1150
<smp> nu cred ca este driver 
<smp> ar trebui sa te multumesti cu cel open source - radeon
<vasi36> aha
<Romeoava> Eu mi-am rezolvat problemele cu un Kernel 3.0
<vasi36> si am mai observat o problema
<Romeoava> dor in Skype inca nu-mi vede cameraweb
<vasi36> cand ma uit mai mult la tv-maxe ubuntu merge greoi 
<vasi36> singura solutie este sa-l restartez
<vasi36> se poate remedia problema?
<smp> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<smp> nu te asigur ca merge driveul
<vasi36> ms
<vasi36> am sa incerc sa vad
<smp> stii sa-l instalezi ?
<vasi36> nu am mai instalat pana acum drivere
<vasi36> doar cel de la placa wireless
<vasi36> sunt nou pe ubuntu
<smp> downladezi driverul
<vasi36> da
<smp> intri in Terminal
<vasi36> acuma se downloadeaza
<smp> cd /locatia/catre driverul ati.run
<smp> cd /home/userul_tau/Downloads 
<smp> si dai chmod +x nume_driver.run
<smp> si ca sa-l rulezi dai
<smp> ./nume_driver.run
<smp> daca nu iti merge
<smp> intri in recovery mode 
<smp> si dai 
<vasi36> acuma incerc sa vad daca merge
<smp> sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<smp> asta iti va dezinstala driverul
<vasi36> am dat in terminal cd/home/user/downloads si imi zice no such file or directory
<micutz> sudo ./
<micutz> :P
<micutz> o sa iti ceara asta 
<smp> cd /home/aici pui userul tau/locul unde ai downladat driverul
<vasi36> driverul e downloadat in Downloads
<micutz> ok 
<micutz> cd Downloads 
<smp>  cd /$HOME/Downloads && ls
<micutz> sudo ./numele driverului 
<micutz> vasi36, ai reusit >
<micutz> ?
<vasi36> degeaba imi zice aceiasi chestie no such file or directory
<vasi36> am scris cum ai zis
<vasi36> cd/HOME/Downloads
<micutz> man 
<micutz> scir in consola cd 
<micutz> doar    cd 
<vasi36> da
<vasi36> am scris
<micutz> dupa scire cd Downloads 
<micutz> cu D mare in fata 
<micutz> :)
<micutz> esti acum in folderu Downloads?
<vasi36> da
<micutz> ok 
<vasi36> a mers
<micutz> dai ls acum 
<micutz> ls 
<micutz> iti apare numele driverului ?
<vasi36> da
<micutz> perfect 
<vasi36> si mai multe mesaje
<micutz> restu nu conteaza 
<vasi36> aha
<micutz> acum 
<micutz> sudo
<micutz> scuze 
<vasi36> da
<vasi36> am dat
<micutz> sudo ./primele litere ale driverului si apasa tasta Tab si il preia automat 
<micutz> si pe urma dai enter 
<vasi36> adica numele driverului fara extensia .run
<vasi36> nu?
<micutz> trebuie sa fie si .run    in coada 
<micutz> odata ce ai dat Tab    dai enter si gata 
<micutz> trebuie sa iti apra instaleru 
<vasi36> imi zice ati-driver.run: command not found
<micutz> dami un paste la ce iti arata in terminal    dupa   comanda  "ls"
<vasi36> ati-driver.run
<vasi36> CONKY.tar.gz
<vasi36> girlshare.ro_Andreea Balan - Like a Bunny 2011 (Radio Edit) @ SergiuHV & www.VitanClub.net.mp3
<vasi36> girlshare.ro_Dan Balan - Freedom (Original Radio Edit) [ By www.vitanclub.net ].mp3
<vasi36> girlshare.ro_Pitbull feat. Marc Anthony - Rain Over Me (Prod. by RedOne) www.vitanclub.net.mp3
<vasi36> girlshare.ro_Tom Boxer & Morena feat J Warner - Deep in love (Original Club Edit) [ @ NvpMuzic & wWw.VitanClub.Net ].mp3
<vasi36> Glass-penguin-Linux-Ubuntu.jpg
<vasi36> R140747
<vasi36> R140747.EXE
<vasi36> Respire.2011.DVDRip.XviD.RoSub-playXD
<vasi36> Tara - Missing You (Original Radio Edit) ... By Dj Ovi & www.vitanclub.net.mp3
<vasi36> Thor.2011.BRRip.XviD-playXD.torrent
<vasi36> ubuntu-tweak_0.5.14-1~natty1_all.deb
<micutz> nu stiu daca ai scris corect 
<micutz> trebuie    sudo ./ati-driver.run 
<vasi36> mai incer odata
<micutz> sudo spatiu  ./ati-driver.run 
<micutz> daca nu merge nu imi dau seama ce are 
<vasi36> vasi@vasi-Inspiron-1501:~/Downloads$ sudo ./ati-driver.run
<vasi36> [sudo] password for vasi: 
<vasi36> sudo: ./ati-driver.run: command not found
<vasi36> vasi@vasi-Inspiron-1501:~/Downloads$ 
<vasi36> asa am scris
<micutz> pfiu 
<micutz> nu mere 
<micutz> nush dece  
<vasi36> da nu stiu de ce nu merge
<micutz> dami link la driveru placi tale 
<vasi36> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<smp> defapt driverul de numeste ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<vasi36> dar eu l-am redenumit ca sa fie mai simplu de scris
<vasi36> l-am redenumit ati-driver
<micutz> smp, acum am vazut si eu 
<vasi36> are ceva?
<micutz> :)
<smp> l-ai facut executabil ?
<micutz> mai incercam odata 
<vasi36> nu
<micutz> pai 
<smp> chmod +x ati-driver.run
<micutz> dai chmod +x numele driverului 
<vasi36> cred ca asta era problema
<micutz> dupa ce il faci executabil    cand dai   ls  trebuie sa se vada cu verde scrisu 
<vasi36> da e verde acum
<micutz> ok 
<smp> ai grija , s-ar putea sa nu iti mai porneasca X dupa ce instalezi driverul
<micutz> acum sudo spatiu  ./ati-driver.run 
<vasi36> a pornit
<vasi36> acuma se incarca
<micutz> perfect 
<vasi36> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<vasi36> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.38-8-generic; make sure that the version is being
<vasi36> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<vasi36> mi-a dat eroarea asta
<smp> compiz merge perfect si pe radeon...
<micutz> hmm 
<micutz> tu ai versiunea de 32 bit ?
<vasi36> da
<micutz> e bun driveru 
<micutz> dar vad ca nul suporta 
<vasi36> da asa cred si eu
<vasi36> pana acuma n-am gasit drivere pentru ati radeon
<vasi36> am tot cautat
<vasi36> dar degeaba
<micutz> placa ta e destul de veche oricum 
<vasi36> da asa e
<micutz> eu am un hd 6850  credeam ca daca e mai noua o suporta mai toate distrourile 
<micutz> dar nu e asa 
<micutz> momentan doar pe ubuntu imi merge fara probleme 
<micutz> in suse, mandriva, imi sacadeaza in ultimu hal....pe arch imi merge iarasi bine 
<vasi36> aha
<vasi36> si am mai observat o problema
<vasi36> cand ma uit mai mult la tv-maxe
<vasi36> merge greoi
<micutz> da 
<micutz> am citit mai sus 
<vasi36> da
<micutz> nush ce sa zic legat de asa 
<vasi36> si doar daca ii dau restart rezolv problema
<micutz> de asta*
<vasi36> in rest se misca foarte bine
<vasi36> nu stiu ce sa zic
<micutz> chiar imi pare rau ca te'ai lovit de problemele astea ca incepator 
<vasi36> da
<micutz> linuxul depinde in general de configratia sistemului 
<vasi36> aveam windows 7 inainte dar imi dadea erori
<vasi36> si am zis sa trec pe ubuntu
<vasi36> dar chiar imi place
<vasi36> se misca mult mai bine...
<micutz> dap 
<micutz> asa 
<micutz> asa e 
<vasi36> mai am un sistem mai bun cu windows pentru jocuri..
<micutz> si daca te gandesti sa folosesti linuxul mai mult decat windows  incearca sa renunti la AMD 
<vasi36> dar de cand am instalat ubuntu nu m-am mai despartit de el
<vasi36> da vreau sa imi schimb laptopul cu unul bun
<vasi36> intel
<vasi36> cu un procesor i
<vasi36> si atunci nu cred va vor mai fi probleme
<vasi36> zic eu
<micutz> sa ai grija la placa video :)
<vasi36> da intai ma voi informa sa vad ce placi sunt acceptate 
<vasi36> multumes mult pentru ajutor:)
<vasi36> multumesc
<micutz> ok 
<micutz> np 
<micutz> :)
<Romeoava> stie cineva de ce merge foarte greu pe Facebook?
<Romeoava> deschide foarte greu si pagini de ziare din Romania
<nkn> ce merge greu pe facebook
<Romeoava> deschidearea paginilor
<Romeoava> am incercat si cu Mozila si cu Chrom
<Romeoava> acelasi rezultat
<nkn> mie imi merge perfect
<Romeoava> nu pot trece de la p pagina la alta
<nkn> daca iti face la fel cu ambele browsere atunci ar trebui sa fie de la internetul tau
<Romeoava> nu, pentru ca alte pagini intra imediat
<Romeoava> youtube merge la secunda
<nkn> pe amandoua merg alte pagini bine?
<Romeoava> da
<nkn> hm..stiu ca la majoritatea site-urilor de ziare au o gramada de flash si daia pot merge mai greu, dar facebook ar trebuii sa incarce flash doar prin aplicatii
<Romeoava> am deschis 4 pagini: facebook, youtube, cancan si romania libera
<Romeoava> doar facebook perge foarte incet
<Romeoava> daca ma joc pe 3 site-uri de ziare, schimband in continu mi se blocheaza youtbe. 
<Romeoava> Dar Facebook merge foarte greu
<nkn> nu stiu ce sa-ti zic..foloseste google+ :P
<Romeoava> inca nu am primit invitatie
<Romeoava> sa dau un upgrade pt flash sau altceva?
<Romeoava> pe Facebook, cand deschid o poza nu-mi apr butoanele laterale stanga dreapta
<Romeoava> decat dupa cateva secunde
<Romeoava> poate nu am suficiente resurse, RAM?
<smp> poate e de la hostul lor
<Romeoava>  Internet pe RDS my speed - 19.18 mbps (2.4 MB/s)
<micutz> nb lume
#ubuntu-ro 2011-08-28
<xuser1> salut
<xuser1> cum se poate modifica lista cu dependente dintr-un pachet -.deb ?
<xuser1> O:-)
<micutz> neatza
<nkn> neata
<nkn> e cam pranz :P
<micutz> dap nkn e cam pranz 
<micutz> am dormit tarziu aseara 
<micutz> :)
<Romeoava> salut tuturor!
<Romeoava> vreau sa instalz un Linux pentru un prieten acum. Daca vreti sa ma asistati as fifericit.
<Romeoava> Are Asus eee Pc 4g Surf
<Romeoava> credca re hard de 4 Gb
<Romeoava> memorie RAM 512
<Romeoava> am citit pe net si samvazut ca Asus netbook are un linux specific pentru asa ceva
<Romeoava> areo interfata foarte faina, cu iconite mari,usor de citit pentru ca are diagonala foarte mica
<z0id> linuxurile facute de producatorii de hardware sunt bling-bling de marketing
<z0id> ma refer la genul de linux instalat pe laptopuri Asus
<Romeoava> incerc un Ubuntu 11.04 pe Asus eee Pc 4g
<Romeoava> am citit ca aeste si pentru netbook
<Romeoava> pot sa instalez pe tot hardul de 4 Gb fara sa fac partitii?
<Romeoava> pentru ca voi folosii un Stick pentru stocare date, utilizare curenta, etc
<nkn> macar 2 partitii, sa ai si swap
<Romeoava> dar nu-si face singur?
<nkn> 11.04 are unity si doar are mai multe butoane, eu nu as zice ca e facut si pentru netbook
<Romeoava> prietenul meu ar vrea un mint 11,ca al meu
<nkn>  asta nu stiu, mereu am partitionat manual
<nkn> uitati-va si la bodhi linux
<Romeoava> amintrat pe ubuntu oficialsite siamdat penetbook edition side acolo ladownload mi-adescarcat tot desktopedition
<nkn> 9. ceva parca a fost ultima care avea netbook edition restu toate doar server si desktop
<Romeoava> ce i-a placut prietenuluieste ca nu trebuie sa maiinstaleze drivere sialte programe aditionale
<nkn> descarca bodhi linux si intra in livecd si vezi cum merge, nu foloseste gnome foloseste e17 ca interfata
<nkn> asta il face sa mearga repede
<Romeoava> ok
<nkn> poate ii place cum arata bodhi
<nkn> daca nu..mint lxde cum ziceai ca vrei sa-i bagi
<Romeoava> acum instalam 11.04
<Romeoava> as preferaun mint
<Romeoava> citesc acumdespre bodhi
<nkn> mint 11 e ubuntu 11.04 fara interfata unity
<micutz> Romeoava, 
<micutz> de ce pritenul tau nu cumpara un hdd extern...cel mai mic si cel mai ieftin 
<micutz> ca sa poata beneficia si de ceva spatiu 
<micutz> dap 
<micutz> si mint mai are si ufw deja instalat 
<Romeoava> ce crezidespre bodhi?
<micutz> nu stiu nimic de bodhi :(
<Romeoava> micutz,dar are unulde 320GB
<Romeoava> ilam aici
<Romeoava> are si un stick de 4 gb
<Romeoava> dar as vrea sa-i fac un sistemportabil cu OS instalat pemasina
<nkn> descarc bodhi si vezi cum e si cum se misca, cand bootezi in el o sa ai de selectat ce fel de interfata vrei, laptop, desktop, etc
<micutz> pai poti sa instalezi pe hdd'ul extern 
<micutz> cu stiku nu ai ce face....poate doar sa scri imaginea pe stick si sa bootezi dupa el 
<micutz> ca sa nu arzi discuri 
<Romeoava> intre bodhi si mint lxde ce da aleg?
<nkn> daca hdd-ul extern foloseste usb2 sa se conecteze, e mai bine sa-l instalezi pe un hdd intern, daca are usb3 atunci e bine si pe hdd extern
<Romeoava> da,este usb 2
<nkn> ca prin usb3 viteza este mai mare ca prin usb2
<Romeoava> este usb 2
<nkn> atunci alegi tu ce vrei, mai mare spatiul sau viteza mai mare
<micutz> da nkn dar din cate am inteles laptopu'l este mai vechi....deci e posibil ca usb2 sa se miste ca hdd'ul intern 
<nkn> atunci poti incerca pe amandoua sa vezi cum merge, asta daca nu ai informatii despre hardul intern si cel extern
<Romeoava> prefer un OS pe masina fara spatiu destocare,Stocarease vaface pe stick
<Romeoava> descarc bodhi
<nkn> atunci vezi la partitionare sa setezi /home sa fie hardu extern
<Romeoava> se poate asta?
<Romeoava> si daca schimba Stickul? Mai recunoaste Home?
<nkn> da, ai hardu conectat si il setezi ca /home
<micutz> mda 
<micutz> la varianta asta nu m'am gandit 
<micutz> eu zic ca e cea mai buna 
<micutz> :)
<nkn> daca schimbi nu o sa mai ai /home, trebuie refacut 
<micutz> sitemu pe masina si stacarea pe hdd extern 
<nkn> mereu va trebui sa aibe acel hdd extern conectat
<Romeoava> eu zic sa las sa se instaleze pe tot hardul fara partitii
<nkn> dar nu prea o sa poti instala programe
<Romeoava> apoi elva fi atent cand descarca documente sa le trimita pe stick
<nkn> poate daca instalezi programe lightweight o sa fie bine, de exemplu o suita de office nu prea e recomandata
<nkn> ai putea folosi abiword pentru word, gnumeric pentru excel
<Romeoava> Linux Mint 11 LXDE Acesta?
<Romeoava> sau Linux Mint Debian 201108 RC (Gnome and Xfce)
<Libertiny> Debian bug 201108 in doc-linux "doc-linux: What is the "extra" directory for?" [Wishlist,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/201108
<nkn> nu vrei mint debian
<nkn> nu e prea bun pentru un incepator
<Romeoava> ok
<Romeoava> caut pe net ce OS folosesc de regula cei de la Asus pentru eee Surf G4
<nkn> win7 starter :P
<Romeoava> nu, uite: Xandros-based Linux operating system. http://www.laptopmag.com/review/laptops/asus-eee-pc-4g-surf.aspx
<Romeoava> ce stiti despre acesta?
<nkn> distributia aia costa :P
<Romeoava> sau: Operating system	Linux (Aurora, formerly Eeebuntu; Xandros)
<Romeoava> Windows XP/7
<Romeoava> de aici: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asus_Eee_PC
<Romeoava> am incercat 11.04, merge greu
<Romeoava> acum incercam Budhy
<Romeoava> Bodhy
<Romeoava> fac si un stick cu mint 11 DXDE
<Romeoava> Bodhy nu buteaza
<Romeoava> nus de ce
<Romeoava> am un SanDisck
<Romeoava> USB
<nkn> cu ce ai facut stick-ul?
<nkn> mie imi merge perfect cu multisystem
<nkn> poti face si un cd, are 300mb
<nkn> 400mb
<Romeoava> ce este multisistem?
<Romeoava> USB stick
<Romeoava> nu mai am CD-uri
<Romeoava> de cand tot isntalez Ubuntu-ri
<nkn> multisystem e un program de linux (nu stiu daca e si pentru windoz) de facut stick-uri usb multiboot sa pui pe ele mai multe distributii si sisteme de operare si bootezi de pe stick si iti prezinta un meniu sa selectezi ce sistem de operare sa booteze
<nkn> http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<micutz> nkn tu ce distro folosesti ?
<nkn> arch
<micutz> cu gnome 3 ?
<nkn> openbox
<Romeoava> voi merge pe Startup Disck Creator
<micutz> ah ok 
<micutz> :)
<nkn> nu-mi place gnome3
<micutz> dap 
<micutz> e ciudat rau 
<nkn> foloseste unetbootin sau multisystem pentru a face stick usb bootabil, sunt cele mai bune
<Romeoava> nu mi-a boot-at cu mint 11
<nkn> tot de pe stick?
<Romeoava> da
<Romeoava> dar de pe acest stick a bootat cu primul ubuntu
<nkn> incearca multisystem sau unetbootin
<Romeoava> ok
<Romeoava> unebootin
<Romeoava> nu-mi vede distributia
<Romeoava> cu unetbootin imi cere formatarea cu FAT32
<Romeoava> ???
<nkn> pai da, e normal
<nkn> sticku tre sa fie fat32
<Romeoava> dar am reusit cu Startup Disck Creator
<Romeoava> cu acelasi stick cu un Ubuntu 11.04
<Romeoava> iar acum nu boot-eaza cu acelasi stick si Start Disck Creator cu un Mint 11 
<Romeoava> sa incerc multisystem
<Romeoava> ?
<nkn> da
<nkn> dar tot fat32 o sa trebuiasca sa fie stickul
<Romeoava> am 3 stickuri si nici unul nu e 
<nkn> formatezi unul in fat32, nu e greu
<Romeoava> cum fac?
<nkn> poti din multisystem cand il deschizi si vede stick-ul o sa te anunte daca trebuie formatat si dai sa-l formateze
<nkn> cred ca la fel e si cu unetbootin
<Romeoava> la unbootin mu-mi cere asta
<Romeoava> iar mulisystem nu e de gasit
<nkn> multisystem e pe link-ul care l-am scris mai sus
<nkn> http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<nkn> poti instala si gparted si formatezi stick-ul
<Romeoava> sunt pe site si nu inteleg cum sa-l instalez
<nkn> descarca arhiva si ruleaza scriptul
<nkn> http://liveusb.info/multisystem/install-depot-multisystem.sh.tar.bz2
<Romeoava> nu am gasit
<Romeoava> merci
<nkn> sau
<nkn> udo apt-add-repository 'deb http://liveusb.info/multisystem/depot all main'
<Romeoava> dar mai departe?
<nkn> sudo apt-add-repository 'deb http://liveusb.info/multisystem/depot all main'
<nkn> wget -q http://liveusb.info/multisystem/depot/multisystem.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Romeoava> am dat dublu clik si mi-a deschis o feresatra
<Romeoava> ca un Terminal
<Romeoava> Am dat SAve
<Romeoava> mi-a zis ca sterge ceva
<Romeoava> i-am dat ok
<nkn> scriptul ala din arhiva il rulezi din terminal ca root
<Romeoava> si apoi mi-a deschis o alta fereastra
<nkn> ori rulezi scriptul din arhiva descarcata din terminal ca root, ori scrii urmatoarele in terminal
<nkn> sudo apt-add-repository 'deb http://liveusb.info/multisystem/depot all main'
<nkn> wget -q http://liveusb.info/multisystem/depot/multisystem.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<nkn> sudo apt-get update
<nkn> sudo apt-get install multisystem
<Romeoava> multumesc
<Romeoava> se incarca
<Romeoava> W: GPG error: http://www.bchemnet.com debian Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C95104E509BAC46D
<nkn> atunci descarca cheia cu
<nkn> wget http://liveusb.info/multisystem/depot/multisystem.asc
<nkn> si apoi
<nkn> sudo apt-key add multisystem.asc
<Romeoava> a zis: ok
<nkn> si ar trebui sa adauge cheia, dupa sudo apt-get update  si sudo apt-get install multisystem
<Romeoava> i-am dat: sudo apt-get update
<Romeoava> si incarca
<nkn> dupa instalezi multisystem cu sudo apt-get install multisystem
<Romeoava> W: GPG error: http://www.bchemnet.com debian Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C95104E509BAC46D
<Romeoava> nu merge
<Romeoava> zice : comand not found
<nkn> aha, aia nu e de la multisystem, aia e de la ceva de samsung care ai instalat sau ai vrut sa instalezi
<nkn> ruleaza sudo apt-get install multisystem sa instalezi multisystem
<nkn> si poti deschide software sources sa debifezi aia de la bchemnet sau sa o stergi
<Romeoava> samsung e multifunctionala. prina si scanner
<Romeoava> se incarca
<Romeoava> Setting up multisystem (1.0114) ...
<Romeoava> Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<Romeoava> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Romeoava> Processing triggers for menu ..
<Romeoava> am soua bchmnet
<nkn> ce?
<Romeoava> dac le debifez e posibil sa nu-mi mai mearga printa
<Romeoava> stai asa
<nkn> doar nu o sa mai primesti actualizari de la repo-ul respectiv
<Romeoava> am reusit sa fac unUSB cu Unetbootin
<Romeoava> am bootat
<Romeoava> instalez
<nkn> aha
<Romeoava> te rog, cate partitii fac
<Romeoava> ?
<nkn> cate vrei, una trebuie sa fie swap, de 512 sau 1gb, normal ar trebui de 1gb dar nu prea ai de unde, si restul / daca pui /home pe hard extern sau lasi totu / si o sa creeze in el /home
<nkn> dar e destul de putin
<Romeoava> facem un home pe el
<Romeoava> asa de forma
<Romeoava> swap de 512
<Romeoava> home de 512
<Romeoava> ?
<Romeoava> restul ramane /
<nkn> fa asa si vezi cum e, eu zis ca e destul de putin pentru home, dar daca pui mai mult e prea putin pentru /
<nkn> zic*
<Romeoava> deci?
<nkn> fa asa cum ai zis si vezi cum merge
<Romeoava> ok
<Romeoava> fi atent ce am gasit
<Romeoava> o partitie free space 4 GB
<Romeoava> si a doua se numeste
<Romeoava> /dev/sdc1 FAT 16
<Romeoava> de 2 GB
<nkn> pai ala e stick-ul..
<Romeoava> aga
<nkn> hard-ul e sda
<Romeoava> aha
<nkn> hardul 2 sau altele sdb sdc sdx
<Romeoava> gata
<Romeoava> are un card de 2gb
<Romeoava> micro sd
<Romeoava> si care este bagat in netbook tot timpul
<Romeoava> e intr-un slot de card
<Romeoava> ce facem cu el?
<Romeoava> il facem Home
<Romeoava> renuntam la el?
<nkn> nu cred ca o sa mearga prea bine
<Romeoava> adica, i-l ignoram si ne ocupam doar de cei 4 GB?
<Romeoava> ok
<Romeoava> ce fac?
<nkn>   /home vei avea oricum, daca nu ii setezi o anumita marime la partitionare manuala o sa creeze /home in / si o sa foloseasca partitia /
<Romeoava> atunci e bine
<Romeoava> va avea grija mereu sa fie gol
<nkn> mda, daca va pune multe date in home o sa ocupe mult din / si va crea probleme
<nkn> ma duc sa mananc
<Romeoava> pofta buna
<nkn> eh, nu sunt gata micii
<Romeoava> mama!!! mancarea mea preferata
<Romeoava> am instalat
<Romeoava> am facut doua partitii
<Romeoava> sa vedem
<Romeoava> inca instaleaza
<Romeoava> merge linux mint 11  LXDE
<Romeoava> pe Asus eee Pc surf 4G
<nkn> oh, am crezut ca instalezi bodhi
<Romeoava> trebuie sa-i pun open office
<nkn> nu o sa mearga prea bine..
<Romeoava> nu stiu cumsa selectez doar cateva 
<Romeoava> nu intreg pachetul
<Romeoava> sau cumsa fac
<Romeoava> ?
<Romeoava> sa-i pun totpachetul world?
<nkn> pai tot iti trebuie
<Romeoava> ok 
<Romeoava> cum fac?
<Romeoava> eu stiu din sinaptic
<Romeoava> dar nu stiu care este paketul
<nkn> libreoffice sau openoffice
<Romeoava> care este mai bun?
<Romeoava> eu amlibre
<nkn> libre e fork de openoffice pentru ca openoffice nu mai era dezvoltat
<Romeoava> atunci libre sa fie
<Romeoava> ok?
<nkn> care vrei, sunt aproape la fel
<Romeoava> libre e mai nou
<Romeoava> ?
<nkn> e creat de curand
<nkn> dar chestii in plus nu prea are
<Romeoava> ok
<nkn> unii din dezvoltatorii principali de la openoffice au plecat si au creat libreoffice pentru ca nu mai puteau dezvolta openoffice din cauza unui nou proprietar
<Romeoava> sudo update
<nkn> sudo apt-get update, sudo update nu merge :P
<nkn> acum merg sa mananc
<Romeoava> sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<Guest17761> sal
<nkn> salut
<Guest17761> sunt Romeoava
<Guest17761> de pe noul mint 11
<Guest17761> dar de ce nu-mi arata ick name
<nkn> exista deja un romeoava pe canalul asta
<nkn> daca esti inregistrat pe freenode doar te loghezi cu /msg nickserv identify nume parola si o sa dea afara pe oricine are numele tau sau ii schimba numele si tie o sa iti activeze numele
<Romeoava> multumim foarte mult nkn
<Romeoava> ammaicooptat un computerist la ubuntu
<Romeoava> amvazut ca are un word procesor 
<Romeoava> nu mairetin cum se numeste
<nkn> abiword
<Romeoava> exact
<nkn> si pentru excel are gnumeric
<Romeoava> trebuie sa plece 
<Romeoava> amvazut
<nkn> openoffice sau libreoffice e posibil sa mearga destul de prost pe configuratia aia
<Romeoava> trebuie sa se joace cu elsa-linvete
<skorpionwap1> salutare
<skorpionwap1> e cineva?
<skorpionwap1> am un ipod si nu pot copia muzica in el
<skorpionwap1> imi apare Destinația poate fi doar citită.
<nkn> foloseste banshee
<skorpionwap1> poi orice as folosi nu am permisiuni sa scriu nimik pe el
<skorpionwap1> imi zice ca e desschis in read only
<nkn> cand il conectezi si intri in director din nautilus..dar banshee ai incercat? 
<skorpionwap1> acum incercf
<skorpionwap1> da de aici nu stiu cum...
<skorpionwap1> :">
<nkn> si eu am ipod si mereu am folosit banshee sa-l sincronizez
<nkn> doar il conectezi si banshee il detecteaza automat si il sincronizeaza cu directorul de muzica din sistem
<skorpionwap> si cum copiez muzica pe el de aici?
<nkn> setezi in banshee se vada ce director vrei tu de muzica, dupa doar conectezi ipod-ul si trebuie sa se sincronizeze
<skorpionwap> cum adica? 
<skorpionwap> deci, daca eu am setat banshee sa isi ia muzica din directorul /home/muzica , si dau sincronizare
<skorpionwap> voi avea pe ipod doar ce am in acel director?
<nkn> da
<skorpionwap> am inteles
<skorpionwap> ca acum am dat si mi-a zis ca sterge 500 si ceva de piese
<skorpionwap> si is curios ce ramane
<skorpionwap> ms mult pt ajutor
<nkn> daca setezi sa sincronizeze cu alt director va ramane doar ce e in acel nou director
<skorpionwap> m-ai salvat ca fratemio a zis ca numai din windows cu softul lui se poate
<skorpionwap> am incercat cu ceva gtkpod si nu a mers nici asa
<skorpionwap> acuma sa vad asa...daca reusesc are inca un plus ubuntu, pt ca ipodu l-am gasit si nu aveam drivere la el si dastea
<skorpionwap> :D
<nkn> mie banshee mi-a mers mereu, gtkpod nu am incercat si rhythmbox nu mergea si se zicea ca mergea
<skorpionwap> aha
<skorpionwap> acuma nustiu sa vad cand termina ce a reusit sa faca
<skorpionwap> nu a mers
<nkn> ce nu a mers
<skorpionwap> mi-a aparut in banshee 559 erori
<skorpionwap> si scrie 
<skorpionwap> eroare la stergerea fisierului : Read only file system
<skorpionwap> nah se pare ca nu am noroc....
<skorpionwap> nustiu ce sa ii fac...
<nkn> cred ca mai bine il conectezi odata la windoz la itunes, il formatezi si bifezi sa poata fi accesat si fara program
<skorpionwap> itunes trebuie sa descarc pe windows?
<skorpionwap> sau are alt soft?
<skorpionwap> specific?
<nkn> itunes pe windoz, atat
<nkn> nu e nevoie de altceva
<skorpionwap> aha
<skorpionwap> hai ca dau restart si intru pe windows sa vad
<skorpionwap> ms 
<skorpion> salut din nou
<skorpion> sunt din windows acum
<skorpion> nu gasesc in itunes de unde sa setez sa il pot deschide si fara program
<nkn> i-ai dat restore la ipod?
<nkn> si era undeva de bifat sa poata fi accesat ca un hard normal sau ceva de genu fara program
<skorpion> poi nustiu...
<skorpion> cand dau restore, ma avertizeaza ca va sterge tot
<skorpion> si dau ok
<skorpion> si il face
<skorpion> si gata
<skorpion> nu imi apare sa bifez nimik...
<nkn> daca i-ai dat restore la ipod dute inapoi in linux si vezi daca e montat iar ca read-only, daca da atunci e plin de erori partitia ipod-ului, si trebuie sa dai sudp fsck -at vfat /dev/sdxy (x y e partitia ipod-ului)
<nkn> sudo*
<nkn> dute in linux si vezi daca il mai conecteaza read-only
<skorpion> ok
<skorpion> ma duc si vad
<skorpion> da il conecteaza acuma si in windows
<skorpion> si aici e read onli
<skorpion> optiunea apste nu apare
<skorpion> paste*
<nkn> ok, atunci in linux sa conectezi ipod-ul si sa scrii in terminal "sudo fdisk -l" si vezi care e partitia ipod-ului si tipul ei
<nkn> si dupa dai un fsck sa repare partitia
<skorpion> ok merg acum sa vad ce si cum
<nkn> partitia ar trebui sa fie fat32 sau vfat
<skorpion> e fat32
<skorpion> nah merg sa vad
#ubuntu-ro 2012-08-21
<alex3f> salut Cracknel 
<Cracknel> salut
<alex3f> la tine pot face o cerere de cd-uri pentru linux install fest?
<Cracknel> da
<alex3f> facem ediția a 6-a
<alex3f> pe 6 octombrie
<alex3f> lif.rosedu.org
<alex3f> anul trecut
<alex3f> am avut vreo 80
<alex3f> și le-au luat pe toate
<alex3f> și au mai cerut
<Cracknel> deci undeva peste 100
<Cracknel> cred ca putem si 150 daca e nevoie
<Cracknel> te anunt eu cand am drumuri in Bucuresti, probabil pe la inceputul lui septembrie
<alex3f> mersi mult
<Cracknel> !ping
<Libertiny> pong
<adrianrly> Life is life, nana na na na
<adrianrly> Pararam pam pam pam
#ubuntu-ro 2012-08-23
<ubuntu-visitor4> salut
<ubuntu-visitor4> am compilat un kernel dupa un tutorial dar nu imi apare la boot
<ubuntu-visitor4> mi-au rezultat 2 fisiere .deb pe un alt forum am citit ca trebuie sa fie 3
<ubuntu-visitor4> fisierele imi apar instalate
<ubuntu-visitor4> am mai citit ca as putea sa editez fusierul menu.lst din folderul grub   dar nu vad acest fisier
<ubuntu-visitor4> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=11422&p=1
<ubuntu-visitor4> acesta este tutorialul
<ubuntu-visitor4> in grub.cfg imi apare acst nou kernel
<ubuntu-visitor4> acest
<ubuntu-visitor4> este insa ciudat ca in dosarul grub el apare ca : DOS/Windows executable (application/x-ms-dos-executable)
<ubuntu-visitor4> celelalte apar ca fiind : unknown (application/octet-stream)
<ubuntu-visitor4> si tot in grub vad ca celelalte kerneluri au cate un fisier a caror denumire incepe cu "abi-versiune-kernel"  al meu nu are 
<ubuntu-visitor4> iar celelalte nu au acel fisier compatibil Dos sau ce o fi 
<ubuntu-visitor4> ce sa fac ?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-08-23
<Ravior> Interesant. Majoriatea oamenilor care stau pe archlinux.ro sunt și pe ubuntu-ro -_-'. Mă așteptam să fie ceva lume pe aici
<fdd> păi știi cum e, lumea are stă pe canale irc românești pe freenode, stă pe mai multe. nu toți fac așa, dar sunt destui.
<fdd> iar activitatea per canal, eh, asta e ceva de sezon (unde un sezon durează cam doi ani, în medie).
<Ravior> :)) Adevărat
#ubuntu-ro 2013-08-24
<ubuntu-visitor2> hy
<ubuntu-visitor2> can t talk with somebody?
<ubuntu-visitor2> ovidiu?
<ubuntu-visitor2> ma poti ajuta?
<ubuntu-visitor6> ovidiu?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-08-18
<crismblog> Plymouth Xubuntu personalizat https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H68BEMu5vnA
#ubuntu-ro 2014-08-22
<askon> salutare, este cineva?
<askon> de fiecare data cind ies de pe suspen imi cere parola de logare de 4 ori, ceva idei?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-08-23
<kudakwashe> anyone here except mama?
<dragos_> hello 
<dragos_> all
<dragos_> plase 
<dragos_> nobody chat with me
<dragos> ubuntul meu sa scricat de la o aplicatie
<dragos> df
<dragos_> <dragos> sd
<dragos_> <dragos> f
<dragos_> <dragos> sd
<dragos_> <dragos> fsd
<dragos_> <dragos> f
<dragos_> <dragos> sd
<dragos_> <dragos> fdsd
<dragos_> <dragos> sfdf
<dragos_> <dragos> s
<dragos_> <dragos> df
<dragos_> <dragos> s
<dragos_> <dragos> s
<dragos_> <dragos> w
<dragos_> <dragos> ev
<dragos_> <dragos> tv
<dragos_> * crismblog (~ceata.org@46.214.88.103) has joined #ubuntu-ro
<dragos_> * crismblog has quit (Changing host)
<dragos_> * crismblog (~ceata.org@unaffiliated/crismblog) has joined #ubuntu-ro
<dragos_>  
<dragos_> * Loaded log from Sat Aug 23 10:18:19 2014
<dragos_>  
<dragos_> * Now talking on #ubuntu-ro
<dragos_> * Topic for #ubuntu-ro is: Ubuntu România: http://www.ubuntu.ro/ | Pentru asistență folosiți http://forum.ubuntu.ro | Respectați codul de conduită: http://www.ubuntu.ro/c
<dragos_> <dragos> sd
<dragos_> <dragos> f
<dragos_> <dragos> sd
<dragos_> <dragos> fsd
<dragos> fger
<dragos> g
<dragos> r
<dragos> g
<dragos> rg
<dragos> r
<dragos> g
<dragos> r
<dragos> g
<dragos> df
<dragos> d
<dragos> f
<dragos> s
<dragos> f
<dragos> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<dragos> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<dragos> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<dragos> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<dragos> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<dragos> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<dragos> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<dragos> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<dragos> os> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<dragos> ffff
<dragos> <dragos> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<dragos> fffffffff
<dragos> <dragos> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<dragos> fffffffff
#ubuntu-ro 2015-08-18
<alexbucuresti> Buna dimineata.
<qkdt> salut de ceva vreme ma confrunt cu temperaturi foarte mari ale procesorului ~85 grade am investigat putin si am aflat ca folosesc intel_pstate, in momentul de fata am activat governor-ul performance fiindca si cu powersave este acelasi lucru. problema mea este ca eu i-am fixat o frecventa fixa de 2.21 ghz si nu e respectata nici de powersave nici de performance
<qkdt> si in momentul cand stau pe youtube cpu-ul imi ia foc
<qkdt> http://codepad.org/hrEKgm9X
<qkdt> asta este ce imi arata cpufreq
#ubuntu-ro 2015-08-20
<alexbucuresti> Buna seara
#ubuntu-ro 2016-08-22
<[R]azvan> buna
#ubuntu-ro 2016-08-24
<aryell> salut 
<aryell> cineva treaz la ora asta pe hexchat ? :p
#ubuntu-ro 2016-08-25
<aryell> recomandari pentru inlocuirea weather-applet in ubuntu mate 16.04 are cineva ?
#ubuntu-ro 2016-08-27
<xoxoxo> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2017-08-21
 * [Gollum] [gollum]
